# Squaw candy and Smoked King Salmon on the Smokin'-It #3



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Started with this last fall, FIRST of the last fall run on the Sac river:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B374D560-21B8-44D8-95B8-847880723884.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...5465F3-95A2-4CCA-8D21-FC017FFA3F2F_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...425B2E51-0489-404F-87DC-EAEA7B58448E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F278A1-2266-43DC-A858-A04079A8ADB3_1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Got some extras from my brother and brought back to MN:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...913AAEB6-C4AC-424B-ACA5-6B5EEDE92DF9.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4CFB1459-3AE4-4224-906C-66DDEB099A5A.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Made a cure for the candy, 1c salt, 2c brown sugar, 1/2c homemade maple syrup:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...641AC559-2A72-4772-AB45-195D1258C0AE.jpg.html

Cut into cubes


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's the recipe for the remainder:

Here is the recipe (from my dad who's been smoking salmon for 40 years , via my mom):

1 gallon water
2 c pickling salt
1/3 c brown sugar
1/2 of 1/3 c maple syrup
1/2 of 3/4 c lemon juice

Soak 55 minutes.
Rinse off.
Dry overnite (several hours).
Smoke...105 degrees 3-4 hrs.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm betting this will be nice!

I'll hang around to find out!


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

All chopped up and ready to go into the brine in this case I only made a half a gallon's worth 

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F4BEA497-69DB-42FF-A918-DBFCB68AE1CB.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3A2EFE92-AB98-4A4D-B4CA-4CEFBD04562A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C3F57D62-DC1B-4590-9397-11C995444969.jpg.html

 Skin side up for the next 55 minutes I put it in at 12 o'clock on Sunday, January 3, 2016 

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8E3E05E4-CECE-4C20-9453-A0073E7EAF40.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

I added about 12 ounces of real apple cider because I needed the measuring container


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

The candy is completely liquified...1:30 in:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0BF14118-0D5B-4743-A0BA-E83299FEBF48.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Drying them out now...



[URL=http://s660.photobucket.com/user/dert_photos/media/meat%202014/05537CF9-F8F3-4099-8901-DE2B4552B69D.jpg.html]

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...44A44F84-07E8-4716-B38B-C14C218B809B.jpg.html[/URL]


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Backside...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D4FA72A0-F9A6-4F11-A501-4E87AD406B5D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...47575CFF-C837-42BB-BF42-1723D75057EB.jpg.html


After 1.5 hours...dry:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B208F857-7F44-4367-806B-F0410A6C4045.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Filled the amazen with Apple...


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...481D06E2-7903-47B5-BD06-F8BD1D15693D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8C02F787-BC58-48B6-91CC-8460B120ED21.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

In she goes at 2:15 PM:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7CDCA802-1128-4B27-97D7-0CAD5980930D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...014CC808-C902-46EA-98B1-379811F2A13A.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Squaw candy will marinate overnight and get smoked Monday!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 3, 2016)

Dert, Look great!

Whats up with the info your given us? One picture you've got pine trees in the background and the next you've got banana trees in the background. Are you catching salmon where pine and banana trees grow in the same place? LOL


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't make this shit up in Sacramento they have both!


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...884CB82C-977D-4A88-B122-D6630230BA5C.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Four hours cold smoke...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3D2EE14D-4EA5-410B-88B4-B703683AC8AC.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...49285393-C0A4-473A-9A00-0B8514C3DE9D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7C644556-10F7-4C63-92F3-5675C3C2BAC7.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Here's the candy...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7134A363-F8E8-41F9-9E30-76730A4F4A8B.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F7E6AD00-5589-4215-A93B-69E344EB4A9A.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Now I'm going to bring the salmon up to temp with cherry...


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Turned on the heat and removed the amazen...cherry chips from here on out.

At 150*F.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 3, 2016)

Dert said:


> I can't make this shit up in Sacramento they have both!


Nice! - Looks like some great Squaw Candy.


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0A8BEBD7-AC33-4253-A628-71F778AEF892.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2F164D22-58C7-4E38-B1EC-89135665C944.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3CF3994F-1258-44F5-85BF-7F28FED00823.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

128*F it at 8:30 PM


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

Pulled them off at 9:30pm, 145*F


----------



## dert (Jan 3, 2016)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0F4A07AA-3BAF-42EE-983A-8E3B2DE7B05A.jpg.html
http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...AC9035-FF08-461A-B40E-A42214AC79A3_1.jpg.html
http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...670F58-151E-40AD-8B5D-E71059696BA8_1.jpg.html


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 4, 2016)

D, Nice looking salmon sir !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 4, 2016)

That did turn out quite nice!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice job,,, looking good 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dert (Jan 4, 2016)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A634C1-D92D-49B2-BA8F-688B5AC58389_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...91D82E7A-A8D6-4F63-B11B-C82455C94A1E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1AC6DD5B-0519-42B5-A2DB-58A09C1710AA.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...46794647-A42B-4B6F-A6FA-2085F1667476.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2016)

The chunks have air dried for the last 24 hours and now in the smoker at 175*F with this:
http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...9B22CB9E-A874-49AE-BEC1-3655DCFE6451.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0B52B9DC-6F70-4796-B262-7824B79FB859.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...55F189B9-D7FA-42CD-A3A5-5609511FB9D6.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2016)

Coated the tops with honey at 8:15 PM as they were getting dry and extra salty!


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2016)

Finished product:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...EC92DF72-D96A-4CCA-AC0D-FFF6F0619E96.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2113F00D-306F-4226-8C08-A1058F98A1D7.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2016)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...4578B6-BA81-485B-B555-8F3ACB30389D_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3DAB8B-5CC0-438A-ADAA-53D88086C0DB_1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Jan 5, 2016)

Smoked for a total of 4.5 hours at 175 then 150*F, perfect texture and smoke...

Just too damn salty.

Lessons learned:

Reduce the salt to 1/4c at least, baste with syrup and honey...debone and remove skin, cut into strips 1" wide.


----------



## dert (Jan 8, 2016)

I let the products rest for the last few days in my garage, covered with foil at exactly 40 degrees F.

I packaged the remains up...here's the plain smoked salmon:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7DD465-39EF-48F5-AA28-0119FF967E63_1.jpg.html

Here's the plain smoked (turned out good, not the best I've made):


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F4ADC736-AE44-4582-A390-05B7625101AF.jpg.html

Here's the squaw candy...


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...21AD22FC-64D1-49E3-A7AD-42971D56B086.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...FC1E7A04-3BFA-4FFF-8CA3-D787E361837B.jpg.html


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 10, 2016)

This is an incredible post Dirt. From lake to plate! Love it.

Points!

Brian


----------

